# Havarti Cheese:  Okay for Mac?



## Mylegsbig (Feb 19, 2006)

hey i am making mac and cheese casserole with white cheddar and sharp cheddar, gonna cook up the sauce then bake for 30 mins @ 350

i have this block of havarti that i want to use, and i was thinking to break it into chunks/crumbles and throw it in the casserole, to make little cheese pockets of goodness,and to hopefully make it creamier

will the taste of it go with the mac? 

also will the cheese be okay in the casserole or will it burn or bake weird, never used it


----------



## GB (Feb 19, 2006)

Personally I would not use it for that. I don't think the flavor would work well. I don't think it would melt well either, but I could be wrong on that as I have never tried.

Just because I don't think it will work though does not mean you won't like it.

I generally just like eating havarti on crackers maybe with some peperoni or even just pieces of it on its own.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 19, 2006)

MLB, never tried it like that and I don't really use it. Why don't you just go ahead and do it then let us know how it came out? You had good results doing that the last time.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 19, 2006)

aye im going to give it a shot


----------



## pdswife (Feb 19, 2006)

My son makes a chicken "fajita" like dish with havarti. It seems to melt alright with that.  As with most cheeses I like it better melted.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 19, 2006)

Have melted havarti many times on crackers or on bread and it seemed to melt just fine.

Don't see why you can't use it for mac and cheese.

It would not have been my first choice to make the dish but you never know until you try.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 20, 2006)

it turned out awesome...as i said it was not base cheese... it was extra

i just crumbled it into little chunk snad stuffed it into the casserole so every few bites youd get a nice little pocket of it... so good


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2006)

That is so cool that it worked out well for you. Experimenting is always so much fun in the kitchen!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 20, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Experimenting is always so much fun in the kitchen!


 
Yes, GB... that is the ticket for our kitchen adventure, too...

Yes havarti melts very well and quite versatile, so experiment away!!


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2006)

I am going to have to start playing with havarti. I have only eaten it on crackers. I am missing out obviously.


----------



## Dina (Feb 20, 2006)

Mmmmm...havarti cheese is so delicious and a bit pricey too.  My opinion is that this cheese goes with EVERYTHING cause of it's flavor.  If I could I would use it in all of my dishes.  Enjoy the mac & havarti!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 20, 2006)

it's fantastic

i bought it originally to use on some chipotle buffalo burgers


----------

